# What happened to the B-Stinger?



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

LOL...not sure what you mean by disappeared...the B-Stinger, especialy the XL's are sweeping the tournament archery scene off of thweir feet!


----------



## 12shooterDave (Mar 26, 2007)

AEP might be something to check out.Those people have done an awfull lot of studying on what happens during and after the shot on all bows.Check there websight out.Just one more option thats all


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think AEP stabilizers has a web site. I tried a google search but the first thing up was an Archery Talk post lol. I'll keep an eye out for them when I'm shopping online though. I haven't found Fuse on any of the online stores. Not even Lancaster. Anyone tried the Easton X10 or X7 Aluminum AVRS stabs? They look good and look like they are very adjustable. I'd like an adjustable stabilizer that I can change for both Hunter and Open class. Thanks guys! -Chris


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Aep*

Aep website is at http://www.aep-archery.com/index.html


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

I think you have to go through a hoyt dealer to get a fuse stab.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: I have a B-stinger on my trykon and for shooting in the hunter class I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## WA-blacktail (Dec 9, 2007)

Worth every penny. Contact Blair directly. He will fix you up. Very helpful.
[email protected]


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

the B-stinger is the easy choice...it just does what it is supposed to


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

question. What's with the big "circle" size weight on the front? What is the difference between say, a big 14oz. circle weight on the front of a B-Stinger and just having a regular 14oz. weight on a regular stabilizer?

I'm just asking because I'm swaying towards trying a b-stinger and this is a question that keeps popping in my head.


----------



## tom_faber (Jan 5, 2008)

I believe having the large circle weight on the end, moves the weight as far away from the bow as possible, which in turn moves the center of gravity father forward. Making it hard to move the bow.

I just bought a 8 oz 8 in stinger on here and my groups have tighten up so much. Especially at the 35 and 40 ranges. I will never switch back to any other stab!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The purpose is to load all of the weight on the VERY end of the bar - resulting in a 12 inch stab feeling ans performing like a 30 incher...


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

*bought my second one*

Just picked up my second one. Both are 12" with the 11 ounce weight. My son has the Posten Woodsman but I don't like it nearly as well as the stinger. Buy one off the classifieds and if you don't like it you can sell it for what you paid for it. It may cost you the price of shipping to try one. Odds are you won't sell it........


----------



## Dean4 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the 12" with the 8 oz weight and love it. I'm 61 pushing 62 real hard and getting a little shaky. The B-stinger has helped me tighten up my groups tremendously.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

dude if you want a 3d and hunting stabilizer the *paradigm sos *imo is the best.

i have shot alot of stabs and none come close to this thing. has built in offset, built in disconnect, internal half moon weights that can go 3d degrees around the stabilizer. it like 3 stabs in one. you can get a 8.5 once dead weight and make it heavier. and you can order more tubes to make iy up to 30".

here a pic of mine check them out. worth every penny.


----------



## KBoss (Nov 14, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> dude if you want a 3d and hunting stabilizer the *paradigm sos *imo is the best.
> 
> i have shot alot of stabs and none come close to this thing. has built in offset, built in disconnect, internal half moon weights that can go 3d degrees around the stabilizer. it like 3 stabs in one. you can get a 8.5 once dead weight and make it heavier. and you can order more tubes to make iy up to 30".Qoute]
> 
> ...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

KBoss said:


> sawtoothscream said:
> 
> 
> > dude if you want a 3d and hunting stabilizer the *paradigm sos *imo is the best.
> ...


----------



## boogeyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I hunt with my 12 in b-stinger and have shot 3d with it. Fantastic stabilizer.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

also look a smooth stability. its a adjustable weight b stinger. its licensed under b stinger.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bowhunterprime said:


> Earlier this year the B-Stinger stabalizer was all the rage at 3-D shoots and talk on here. Now I hardly hear about it at all. I might be looking for a new stab for target shooting soon. So what's the deal with the B-Stinger? Do most of you like it or not? I'd save up some money for one if it's worth it. I'm also looking at Fuse stabalizers. So between the two which would yall get for Hunter Class shooting? Thanks! -Chris


Have you been off of AT for a while?


----------

